# Yield for 2013.



## Yield (Mar 14, 2013)

*03/14/13*

Yeah... it's been a while hasn't it? Yeah, Bailee here. I disappeared for quite a while... oops. Sorry!







I've been really... unmotivated lately. It's awful. I am showing signs of depression (I have not been diagnosed, but friends of mine who have dealt with it suspects I am suffering from it) and my anxiety has gotten much worse... just things have been pretty... iffy. I'll have days where I actually feel good, but most days I just don't want to do anything, I want to sleep, just, it's pretty bad. But I'm pushing along.

I've been really getting into Taxidermy, and I want to do it more so than Photography now, though I am still going to college.






Yeah, that's a wolf pelt. I told you I was getting into Taxidermy! That wolf was legally taken in Canada for population control and shows signs of being 8-10 years old (very old for a wild wolf, so she lived a nice long life in the wild). I plan to turn her into a headdress some time after I mount my coyote. 

*Also, please do not be discouraged about my blog because of the taxidermy stuff.* 
I love animals just as much as you all, just both alive and dead! I will be posting more pictures of my animals (rabbits, cats, and dogs) than taxidermy stuff. C:

I have become very spiritually connected to my pelts... and I've purchased quite a lot in a short period of time. I love them as if they were alive. Here are my current pelts!





From left to right: 
*Claudio* the male opossum (just a wallhanger, from a friend)
*Nuka* the male platinum/whitemark fox (just a wallhanger, from a trade)
*Vitani* the female arctic marble fox (just a wallhanger, from a fur market, would have been turned into craft if not for me)
*Codie* the mountable male coatimundi (from eBay, will probably be mounted)
*Cinder* the mountable female Yukon wolf (from hideandfur, like I said, to be turned into a headdress)
*Sorrel* the mountable female Alaskan lynx (from a private deal, I'll mount her)
*Bracken* the mountable male coyote (from hideandfur, I will be mounting him soon)
*Russet* the male red coyote (a wallhanger, I reshaped his face, from ebay)
*Kovu* the posable soft mount Alaskan cross fox (mounted by midnightwolfdesigns)

Like I said, NONE of these animals were killed by or for me. Most for population control, or second-hand (meaning they would have been used for clothing of something if I didn't buy them). I used to be against all of this but I support it for the sake that the animal is being preserved and appreciated, even in death.

I actually mounted some birds myself- a pheasant and a baby chicken.







I am very proud 8)

But anyway, away from that topic, the bunnies have been good! 








I am considering bonding the three of them together but my lack of motivation has really affected me so I haven't had the desire to do so just yet.

You're apparently limited with how many pictures per post now... :/ so I guess I'll make separate posts for the pictures and with stuff about the animals.​


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2013)

Solara is bratty as usual and I tend to just leave her alone to be quite honest. I've done so much to try and get her to like me but she just grunts and thumps and runs and pees and I'm not quite sure what to do anymore. She seems much more content to just... keep to herself. 








She got a new cage though! She really brightened up since that. That cage used to be Stark's (a foster bun) but he has a lovely new home and whatnot now~ c:





And here is Solara taking a treat nicely from my mom's best friend's 6(?) year old daughter.




She ran away right after the picture... big surprise :/ 

And she's a chub, in case you guys can't remember!


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2013)

Sabriel recently shredded the sheet at the bottom of his pen so I had to replace it lol. 








You can kind of see the shredded sheet here... (that used to be his favorite spot in his pen)




He lays in various other places now ehehe.

He still sheds, just as much as before @[email protected]





And it's so weird, on the foot that he broke he leg on... his claws like, don't grow on it! So strange.





He's so cute omfg








Him and Silas are total bros.





He's not especially fond of Pepper though.








And yeah, I was careful to make sure Pepper didn't hurt him!​


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2013)

Silas has been so lovely and sweet lately, oh my god whenever I go in his pen he runs up to me and licks my feet and leg. 

Look at the cutie all stretched out!





and he got brushed too (Solara did too but I didn't take a pic)





He wanted Pepper to groom him when he met her.







She totally tried to bite his head though LOL.

And like I said. Him and Sabriel are bros.





I haven't taken many pics of Silas.. I dunno why. LOL. I just spend more time snuggling/petting him than taking pics of him.​


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2013)

The dogs are obnoxious as always... they're both getting so old. Kiba will be.. seven this year I think. Lady will be sixteen!

They also get along with the cats. So these pics will all be Lady (the pit/chow/shepherd) and Kiba (shiba inu) with each other and some with the cats Natasha (black and white) and Pepper (medium tabby).


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2013)

Now, for Lady! 

Lady will be sixteen this year but she's not doing so well, so she probably won't be with us much longer :C ... I have to enjoy the time I can with her.


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's Keebs! He's so funny. 
He'll probably have a few posts because he's so photogenic.


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2013)

Some facts about Kiba... he always looks sad if he's not on alert. He loves the cats a whole lot.



































​


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2013)

Kiba is also afraid of virtually everything. And he likes to play with the cats.


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, we still have the cats! AND GUESS WHAT!??!?!?! THEY'RE INDOOR CATS NOW!


----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)

Natasha is a very sweet kitty. I can't be in the bathroom without her. She likes to snuggle in my lap. Sometimes gives kisses too <3 She is also psycho.


----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)

Natasha is the one always attacking Pepper. Play-attack really but sometimes I wanna break it up because it seems crazy!


----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)

Seriously, when I say Natasha is psycho, I mean it c;



































​


----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)

Pepper is such a sweetie. I take naps with her all the time. In my room- and she's so good about not getting up to go after the buns! [knocks on wood] I wake up when she moves though so I pull her back.


----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)

Pepper is the most photogenic if you can't tell... LOL. Here's the last batch for now!



































​


----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay, I just have to post some more pics of my taxidermy collection.




































​


----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2013)

And here's Kovu, my posable Alaskan Cross Fox mount. I purchased his pelt off of eBay, and MidnightWolfDesigns (etsy) mounted him. I initially wanted him for Photography but I love him so much, as if he was living.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome back! Sorry to hear you are having depression issues.

Glad the bunnies are doing well. They are cute as ever.

I enjoyed the pictures of your dog Kiba, he has the best expressions!!!!


----------



## Yield (Mar 17, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> Welcome back! Sorry to hear you are having depression issues.
> 
> Glad the bunnies are doing well. They are cute as ever.
> 
> I enjoyed the pictures of your dog Kiba, he has the best expressions!!!!



Thank you! And it's alright. I hope I can deal until I can actually do something about it. [nod]

c: They are aren't they? I'm about to post some more pictures. I took some of them yesterday.

Lol! Kiba really does have some great expressions. He's so fun!​


----------



## Yield (Mar 17, 2013)

Lady looking away from the camera! She's so camera shy.





Pepper watching Ben 10 with me, ehehe. I love me some cartoons.





Silas being a cutie under a box <3





The face Kiba makes when you scratch his chest is so cute.. and kinda funny.





One of the cutest pictures I have ever taken of Sabriel!





Solara wondering why Sabriel is so close to her pen!



​


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 18, 2013)

Aww, I haven't seen you on RO before. But welcome back!

Sorry you are having depression. I know something that might help, I have heard of something called Neurofeedback, and I heard it treats Depression and Anxiety. Look up a video on Youtube and see how its done. If you don't have enough money to go have it done, I think you can buy a kit. And do it at home. Here is a page that tells you about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurofeedback

I loved reading all about your pets and your Taxidermy. I can't wait to hear more about them.


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Aww, I haven't seen you on RO before. But welcome back!
> 
> Sorry you are having depression. I know something that might help, I have heard of something called Neurofeedback, and I heard it treats Depression and Anxiety. Look up a video on Youtube and see how its done. If you don't have enough money to go have it done, I think you can buy a kit. And do it at home. Here is a page that tells you about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurofeedback
> 
> I loved reading all about your pets and your Taxidermy. I can't wait to hear more about them.



Really? I've been here for a while but I went inactive for a while too... I used to be really active. But I'm hoping to remain active again C:

And it's alright! Hmm, I wonder how that is. I'll have to look more into it. It sounds interesting, thanks!

And thank you c: I shall be posting more in a moment, and some of the bunnies from a rabbit sanctuary I volunteer at! 8)​


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2013)

Some of you might remember that I socialize at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary. Well, I used to go the same day every week, but then things got real busy and I wasn't able to go for a month or two. I'm back to socializing again, but every other week now. It's kind of far from my house so it eats up a lot of gas, plus we spend at least two hours there every week... so yeah.

Anyway, I've taken to taking a picture of each bunny I socialize every time. So here are some from a month ago:

George. He was at the sanctuary a while back but was brought back after he broke his back leg. So he kept it tucked under his leg because there is not much they can do. He is as sweet as ever and it definitely doesn't slow him down! He reminded me of my Sabriel  (He has been adopted again.)





Pumpkin. She came to the sanctuary as a pregnant bun. She has since had her babies and everything. I socialized her and the babies (they're all separate now), Poops-a-lot, Midnight, and Marmalade today. In order of friendliness, it went: Poops, Pumpkin, Midnight, Marmalade. Poops let me hold her even. So when I go back I will need to socialize them more.





And now from four weeks ago (most of the stuff I wrote is stuff about them is from four weeks ago- I just copied and pasted what I wrote on Instagram mainly):

This is Madeline, one of the bunnies that Pumpkin birthed at the sanctuary. She is now spayed and waiting to be adopted. She is so sweet- set me hold her and let my mom pet her heaps! (I pet her too of course!) I hope she gets a good home soon but it'll be doubly hard for her than it is for any other bunny since she has pink eyes... I think they're sooo cute but some people beg to differ.





This is Madeline's brother, Merlin. He is a bit more shy than his sister but he let me snuggle him so hopefully he also finds a lovely home <3





Madeline and Merlin's sister, Marmalade. (Pumpkin had a LOT of babies if you can't tell.) She is a lot shyer and cautious than the other two but if you can gain her trust, you can hold her and she actually can be very sweet.





Here's what George's broken leg looked like (the back one if you cannot tell). It definitely didn't seem to bother him! I am glad. If I had been planning to get another rabbit, it would have been him because 1. Dutch rabbits are my favorite. 2. He acts like Sabriel. 3. Sabriel broke his leg way back when. 4. I just have a soft spot for George. But alas, I am not and he has since gotten another home!





This is Poops a Lot, another one of Pumpkin's babies, so yes, Madeline, Merlin, and Marmalade's sister. She's one of my favorites! She is shy at first but when she warms up to you, she is so sweet. Let me snuggle her!





This is Marilyn Bunroe, Pumpkin's baby and Madeline, Merline, Marmalade, and Poops a Lot's sister. She was very twitchy and tensed a lot when I pet her but once I picked her up and snuggled her, she relaxed a bit. She ended up being very sweet c:



​


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2013)

Still from four weeks ago:

This is Midnight, Pumpkin's son and the brother of the following: Madeline, Merlin, Marmalade, Poops a Lot, and Marilyn Bunroe! He is very skittish but let me hold him and calmed down a bit. He would need some work to become real friendly but it would definitely be worth it, which is why I socialize him. c:





And finally, here is Pumpkin! The mother to Madeline, Merlin, Marmalade, Poops a Lot, Marilyn Bunroe, and Midnight. A lot of babies for this tiny girl. She is very sweet though. Shy at first, but let me hold her and definitely warmed up 





Cinnamon! One of my favorite bunnies at the sanctuary. He reminds me of Zelda.





Sheldon, a black rabbit that resembles a silver fox. He is so sweet, just hates being picked up.





Mamie, Dodd, and Cousteau (the brown one). They have been at the sanctuary for a while. I had to go so I couldn't socialize them too but they're cute!





Bullwinkle, a HEAPS sweet bunny. He loves being pet and snuggled. I love him ehehe.





(this is from a while back)
Squanto from the rabbit sanctuary I volunteer at. It is in the country so they have three outdoor cats (with access to an inside area) that hang around. Squanto is my bud.





I'm going to save the newest pictures for a post after this one~​


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2013)

These are all from today!

Marilyn Bunroe. She is so sweet. Very easy to handle but still a little shy.





Marilyn Bunroe's one white-tipped paw. So cute!





Marilyn actually really loves pets c:





Poops a Lot. (I really wonder who named her.. I'm not too fond of it.) She was hiding in the hay.





Merlin. He was real spooked today.





Marmalade. She has gotten so much better! She let me pet her this time  And ate from my hand!





Midnight had gotten better too. He let me pet him and even ate from my hand. He's usually bolting!





This is Pumpkin, the mom of the rabbits I just uploaded (Marilyn Bunroe, Poops a Lot, Merlin, Marmalade, and Midnight. Madaline got adopted). She is pretty sweet, just easily spooked. She warms up pretty quick!





Angel, a flemish giant/mix or something. I don't know what her story is but she is new and super sweet! She deffo needs to put on weight though.





Just look how cute Angel is.



​


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2013)

Also from today.

Cody (gray) and Pepper (black) (both boys). They are an awesome pair! Pepper is more outgoing, and he loves to chin EVERYTHING even your hands (my favorite thing ever) and he follows me around and likes to circle me. Cody is more shy so getting his attention and love is really rewarding! They were adopted once and returned.. I wonder why. They're great!





Shy and sweet Cody eating <3





Sheldon loves himself some cilantro.





Trying to show Sheldon's fur color. It's like a silver fox!





Cinnamon eating cilantro with his paws on my knee. He loves food! He also looks like an agouti harlequin! So weird.





Cinnamon and I. He's a big snuggle-bun! I look awful in this picture... shh.





Bullwinkle! How can you resist such a lovely bun? He apparently has a shoe-chewing issue but didn't chew my shoe when I was with him. c:





The start of a bunny trance with Bullwinkle c:



​


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2013)

Typical Michigan weather... snowy in March.





Pepper just looking at something.





I laid on my side so I could get a cat-perspective of Natasha.. and she decided to step all over my ribs and lay on my side.. cutie.





Look at all of this sweet boy's rolls.





Sleepy Pepper rolling over so I'll pet her belly.





I call Silas "The Grandpa Bun" because of that dewlap! So big- it is like a beard. And he's gray like an old man. And he's older than my other two buns. c:





Alert Solara.





Sabriel's eyes are the same color as his gray fur!





Lovely 'tash.





I don't really understand why she was doing this. She wasn't really kneading... just.. sitting there lol.



​


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 20, 2013)

They are ALL such adorable bun-buns!! I hope they find forever homes soon.


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2013)

What a sassy/smug look, Pepper.





Alert Kiba.





Lady butt.





Kiba panting after chasing the laser pointer.





Pepper ear.





What a pretty girl.





Pep under the table.





Cut the kitties' claws a couple days ago. Nice and short! I definitely have got the hang of it, but I won't get too confident. I did with my rabbit, Solara, and cut the quick. Fun fact: small animals bleed a whole lot more from their nail than big animals. I felt awful! Haven't since though, knock on wood!





Sabriel's checkerboard back!





Kiba: Do you have food for me?



​


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2013)

Kzbun said:


> They are ALL such adorable bun-buns!! I hope they find forever homes soon.



Aren't they? I love socializing them! I hope they find forever homes too c: They all deserve a permanent home <3 It's so fun getting to know all of them and seeing them blossom into friendly buns! 

One of the buns I socialized a while back, Gypsy (a lionhead) was SO scared of everything, even me! And finally she got used to me and actually gave me a kiss! She was so lovely. Those are the moments I live for!​


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2013)

Play fight!





Look at those teeny paws! <3





Pepper's tag.





One of the cutest pictures I've ever taken of Pep!





Big ears! Such a "noisy" picture.. but I like it. 8)





My dad's feet and my feet resting on a chair. Natasha is laying in his lap! Well she was when I took the picture, she switched to my lap c: My dad and I both put our right foot over out left ankle o; My mom calls me Jason Jr. occasionally for a reason!



​


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww, it must be soo fun to socialize the bunnies! Doy you get paid to do it? If so how much. 

I loved seeing the recent pictures of your pets! They are all soo cute!


----------



## Yield (Mar 20, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Aww, it must be soo fun to socialize the bunnies! Doy you get paid to do it? If so how much.
> 
> I loved seeing the recent pictures of your pets! They are all soo cute!



It is so fun! I love it. Sometimes I don't feel like going when I'm supposed to go, because I'm an introvert, I like to stay inside a lot, but I usually force myself to go if I can (certain weeks we're busy and can't go). But most days, like today, no forcing needed. It's great to see the buns. C:

And nope, no payment. It's purely me volunteering. I have been for.. like two years now.

And yay! I'm glad! I love my babies C: And thanks on behalf of them~​


----------



## Yield (Apr 3, 2013)

My kitties looking pretty <3








I recently got back into Ben 10, so here's Ben in "Omniverse" style!





Lady looking outside.





Natasha is too cute for her own good.





Pep actually jumped up to be with Natasha! How bizarre.









Ladyyy!





Keeb's eyes.





My hair has gotten SO long!



​


----------



## Yield (Apr 3, 2013)

Pepper in the sink!





Silas all stretched out and cute before a brushing!





My cousin, Lauren holding Pepper. Pepper is such a good kitty- so tolderating!





Pep's tongue is sticking out!





Natasha's cute paw!





Natasha has a roman-nose! I LOVE roman nosed animals!





Sleepy Sunday.








Natasha's new favorite spot.





Pep was trying to get to the water dish, not realizing it was on the other side... The gate is there so the dogs won't try to find a "snack" in the kitty litter box.



​


----------



## Yield (Apr 3, 2013)

My, what big eyes you have!






A dog, Dixie, at Huron Valley Humane Society.













If I was getting another cat, I would get this bugger. He was so sweet.. sharp claws though! Accidentally got my finger.





This cutie reminded me of Pepper but she wouldn't come to me. Too sleepy I guess!





Natasha look-a-like? c:





This HUGE guy looks kind of similar to the kitten we saw last time we visited the humane society!





This bugger was HUGE and GORGEOUS. Look at those eyes- they were like that even without the effect. He is absolutely stunning. Never bothered to get up and get attention though. Real chill.








​


----------



## Yield (Apr 3, 2013)

A sleepy dilute tortoiseshell at HSHV.





Natasha has taken a liking to being a #shouldercat or #parrotcat... Pepper won't stay up there any longer :c





What are you doing, Kiba?





Looking outside, I know she recognizes that area, her and Natasha played there a lot.





Happy Easter from the buns!













My bunny dress.





The lake my Aunt lives on.








​


----------



## Yield (Apr 3, 2013)

Simon, a kitty that came around for only one day. I think he has a home. I haven't seen him since and he looked pretty well-fed. He was neutered too.













My Aunt Na's neighbors on the lake.









Regal Natasha.





Sea Star at Petco.





Told you this was 'tash's favorite spot to sleep.





Laying together, Pepper's head propped on Kiba's leg. How friggin cute.





Kiba and Pepper holding "hands." I did NOT make them do this. They chose to do so themselves!




​


----------



## Yield (Apr 3, 2013)

And lastly.....!!!!

My dad's dumb employee bought six adorable, yellow chicks at Tractor Supply (Cornish Rocks). Of course, he decides he's going to give me four. After some debating and talking, we decide on two, and go back to TSC to get four Red Pullets (which lay more eggs).





But you can obviously tell I like the yellow ones the best. They're so sweet, they like to snuggle my hand and peck my phone and sleep in my hands. I have dubbed those as mine and the pullets belong to my mom haha.





(Also, I do know better to not kiss or nuzzle the chickens. They're cute, but they're dirty! Only hand-snuggles for them!)

Now my dad just needs to build a coop when they get bigger and we'll need to "train them" to make sure they stay within our yard. We have three acres so we have enough for chickens. My mom always wanted chickens.. pretty sure this is the only way we would have ever gotten any.

Anyway so yeah if and when they die (when they're older and stuff y'know), I will definitely be skinning/eating them or whatever. 8)
​


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Great pictures Bailee! I loved them all. And those chicks are soooo cute! I've been wanting one for a while now. At least one, we have chicken houses.


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Great pictures Bailee! I loved them all. And those chicks are soooo cute! I've been wanting one for a while now. At least one, we have chicken houses.



thank you! that means a lot! so sorry for the late response, things have been hectic and i've been going through a lot. i'll explain in my next post! but i deffo recommend getting a chicken hehe, i love them so much! i would get a silkie if i was only getting one since they're so people-friendly. golden comets are really great too! (sooo sweet!) but if you get it from tractor supply, they make you get at least 6!​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

the chicks are a LOT bigger now but i'm gunna post some old pics to catch you all up!

we ended up getting three more chicks soon after the first six we got! an australorp (laurel), easter egger (lotus), and barred rock (dahlia)! the white-faced one is the australorp, the striped one is the barred rock, and the brown one is the easter egger.





australorp~





barred rock~





ivy and iris, the cornish rocks.





everyone all together





then we got a rhode island red for my dad, formerly rose.. now roan because i suspect "she" might be a "he"









throwing some cute pepper in the mix!





dahlia!





laurel!




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

lotus! i was supposed to name her 'alicia ann" after my aunt, but it seemed weird to me.









ivy the cornish rock! iris was having pooping issues at this time.









one of the golden comets.. olive or teasel???





dahlia.





roan.





happy chickies.





pepper wanting her belly pet c;





ivy.




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

one of the golden comets getting adult feathers!





lotus has interesting feathers.









roan, the oldest.













piggies!





chickie kisses~





falling asleep standing up.





dahlia perching on me! so sweet <3




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

this is probably sensitive to most people so i'll put it in a link. this (<--click!) is fenton, a roadkilled cottontail that we picked up. i skinned him and i will mount him up! it's not a bloody pic or anything, just me holding his skin, which looks like a pelt. he had pretty bad road rash on his back end so he'll probably be a shoulder mount and i'll keep the feet and tail in addition!

kiba sleeping belly-up!





when we first started suspecting roan might be a roo.





we were worried the chicks were sick for a while and that we'd have to cull them.





when olive, a golden comet, first started jumping up on to my arm to perch on her own!





sharing!





rooooooaan.





laurel loving the white on her face~





you can't tell really well in this picture, but ivy (the cornish rock) used to be freakin' HUGE (well she's even bigger now but y;know). pretty sure she is a roo too. iris (the one on the left of ivy) is much smaller still.. idkk if the pooping issue made her grow smaller, if it is just because she is a hen, or i dunno, she is just sooo small still, haha. 





'outside' time!





here is a good ref. on the left is ivy, quite clearly a cornish rock. almost 2 weeks old. on the right is iris, also a cornish. same age. and above is an about 4week old australorp.




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

dramatic pepper!





kiba has gotten so 'white'.. he'll be 7 this year i believe!





a cutie and a spaz





the chickies love their stick!





olive on my hand. noticing a pattern?













i tend to call ivy '[email protected]'... LOL




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

On April 16th, I lose one of my best friends, Shannon. We drifted apart for a while, but I never stopped loving her and considering a very close friend of mine. I miss her so much and I feel so guilty we hadn't hung out in so long. I am glad she was happy before she died though. I love you, Shannon, I will keep on smiling and remembering the great memories we shared because I know that is what you'd want! <3

(Me on the left, her on the right. I'm sure you can figure the rest out!)





My first concert ever was a Paramore concert and it was with Shannon.





I spent many Halloweens with her.





In this picture, I was 11 and Shannon was 12. She passed away at 20... way too soon. Her birthday was February 15th.





I wish I could go back and relive our memories.





Shannon drew me this a while back.





This is a bracelet Shannon had made me. She knew how much I love animals (hence the heart with paws on it) and she knew my favorite color is green and I love how it looks with black. I couldn't find it at first and ended up crying when I did find it.





In loving memory of Shannon Elizabeth Thompson. February 15, 1993 - April 16, 2013. I love you.





When I had a rat, Ariana, Shannon drew her as a human for me.





Shannon and I at Chuck E. Cheeses.




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

Field trip with Shannon in 6th grade.





Another field trip.





Shannon holding a "sign" for me back in our Myspace days. Thank you all for your support, I really appreciate it. Shannon was a very dear friend to me and I loved her so much. She was a sister to me. This has been really hard and I have a lot of healing to do. I know Shannon wouldn't want everyone to be sad for super long and that really keeps me going. But a fact about Shannon... she LOVED purple (if you can't tell from the picture).. it was her favorite color. I love you Shannon. Please keep watch over all of us.





My best friend Bree and me. I finally got to see her, the first time in like a couple months. I wish it hadn't had to have been for something so heartbreaking. Shannon was a best friend to both of us and if it wasn't for her, we actually would have never met probably.. at least not when we did.





Another Halloween with Shannon and her siblings and family.





Had my mom get cheerios because Shannon loved to eat them just dry. Then I realized chickens can have cheerios so I crushed some up and they LOVED it! They tried it without hesitation since it looks kinda like their food and went nuts, especially Teasel, the smallest Golden Comet. And don't worry, they only got a few pieces crushed. <3 Hopefully they'll eventually take to other treats... they're not very fond of much else. 





Kiba laying on Pepper.





Curious Olive.





Roan's big comb.





Dahlia (barred rock) and Olive (golden comet) perched on my arm.




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

Laurel.









Lotus. Fluffy-faced and big-eyed!





Dahlia. Still so teeny.









Olive on my hairy arm.





Natasha cannot decide whether she likes her butt scratched or not.





Pep.









Natasha on my lap.




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

a young hen that my mom's friend, theresa found dead (still warm). no bloody pics so i figured it was okay! she's so pretty! i skinned her and i will mount her c:





















roan's gorgeous green eyes.





olive!





lotus!





teasel has such a dark beak and she's so small!





nettle or mallow. they were mad i was holding them.




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

dahlia's eyes are so pretty.





laurel looking horrified that i picked her up.





napping in my hands!





typical sight. olive on my arm.. iris (the cornish rock) curious about my arm hairs and freckles and stuff, the rest focused on potential food (in this case, a cheerio).





laurel has become so friendly! i was holding her heaps loosely in this pic.









me and teasel!





laurel in my lap <3





dahlia chillin' on my arm.





olive on my arm.




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

now for some great lakes rabbit sanctuary bunnies!

marilyn bunroe.





pumpkin.





marmalade.





kiwi.





angel.





Finn, a bunny from the Reno rescue (explained on rabbitsanctuary.org).. he lost his bun girlfriend, Ann Marie recently :c The two of them were one of the first buns I met at the sanctuary 2.5 years ago. He seems so sad :c Losing weight and he looks much more ungroomed than when I last saw him.





bernard! i love himalayan colored-buns!





fiona!





messy eater, bullwinkle!








​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

more sanctuary buns!

Cinnamon and his big ears. He's like an agouti/harlequin colored bun! Check out the next couple pics to see what I mean! (He's a snuggle bun too!)













Poops a Lot and her adorable smooshy face!









Owen, a (non-adoptable) cat who lives at the rabbit sanctuary.





Pep loves my dad's jacket.





Pepper and the sunset.





Holding Laurel with a nosey Olive in the background.





Sleepy Natasha <3




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

laurel sleeping on my knee! she didn't want to get off of me!





my finger is now a pillow.





roan!





Roan feet. For a view of the spurs. The woman at the farm said the big comb said nothing about the sex to her. Still convinced that Roan is a roo, bit if he's not, I will be very pleasantly surprised and happy c:





lotus is a bully!





Momma's girl <3





Chicken flavored ramen has a chicken drawn on the top LOL





Solara has a mohawk. She peed on my floor and I am mad.





I love when Silas puts one ear forward.





Baby Sabriel.. even though he's 3 years old!




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

kiba climbed the big hill!





he's always so pooped after our walks.





Remember the black cat that was hanging around my house? Well he was chasing two poor baby buns around and knew where their nest was.. so I snatched em up and now we have them in the garage.. my mom says to put em back in the morning.. but the mom I think went back and found the nest empty.. and I dunno if Simon will be back.. poor things.





Look at that cute fricken face. Some people would say "you shouldn't interfere with nature"... but cats are pets here and they aren't supposed to be wildly hunting animals.. you can't stop them but therefore, I interfered. I bet Simon the cat killed the other babies too.





A lot of people like to insist I don't love animals because I eat meat and want to be a taxidermist. I don't think they understand that my first priority is usually saving the animal. I could have let the cat kill these two babies and took the bodies. I could have just left and let the well-fed cat (not a stray) eat the bunnies. No, I didn't, I went out of my way and spent quite a while saving these two baby rabbits. I let my dinner get cold. I stuck my hand in a rose bush and it got cut up. I even stepped into the rose bush and got a thorn stuck in my foot. I went out of my way to scare the cat away despite how cute I thought he was and how much I would have loved to continue seeing him. I have no doubt he will come back though- he knew where the nest was. So we will wait a week or two for them to get older probably and then let them go. This is the 3rd pair of rabbits I have rescued and 6th and 7th wild buns to be in our care. Only one bun ever passed away in our care *knocks on wood* but it was only because something was indeed wrong with him. (he was lacking a viscera and never grew and was lethargic). Wish these two well <3





Pepper LOVED her scratch-down! See that back foot sitting up? It was kicking like a dog!





first time the chickies went outside in the grass!





bunnies, i named them mabel and dipper (from gravity falls).





outside adventures! teasel.





my foot is a great roost. olive.




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

mallow staring at me.






mallow in front, ivy to the right of her. back left is lotus and back right is roan.





surprisingly curious roan.





mallow, lotus, and teasel (left -> right) are curious about my pajama pants.





so pink! either iris or ivy.. i think iris. they're nearly identical.





grit! back left, teasel. back right, laurel. front left, mallow or nettle. front right, olive.





laurel scratching!





"What are you looking at? I grow fast so my feathers don't come in like everychick else's!"









look at olive's color coming in!




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

sleepy olive snuggling me.





laurel and one of the meaties sleeping against me.





i hate that you are a meat chicken, sweetie.





floppy comb and waddles on roan!





sleepy teasel.









Kiba, Pepper, and Natasha watching the chickens from inside the house. The cats were meowing so much!





When we first put the chickens in the pen, they didn't know what to do! Dahlia was like, whaat?





hello i want to jump on your leg. nettle i think.





those eyes.. that color.. wow!




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

The chicks during a water break! In the front is Olive the Golden Comet, to the right of her is Nettle the Golden Comet. Across from Nettle is Iris, and behind her is Ivy, both Cornish Rocks. The black blob behind the water is Laurel the Australorp, and in the way back is Lotus the Easter Egger.





Lotus watching my phone warily...





Mabel.





Dipper and Mabel.





My dad and Ryan building a bigger brooder for the chicks!





The new brooder, finished!













Watching iRobot with Natasha and my dad.





Hello from Mallow!




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

Nettle's back. She is the lightest of the Golden Comets.





Olive is the most well-colored of the GCs.





Teasel is the darkest and the smallest of the GCs.





Mallow is in the middle of the GCs. I used to get her mixed up with Nettle, but Nettle is lighter now, with a very pale beak and a shorter tail. Mallow's tail is long and pretty and her chest is brown with a white stripe in the middle!





All of the GCs. Teasel is at the very top, the far left is Olive, the furthest right withe the long tail is Mallow, and the lightest one is Nettle.





Pepper and Natasha on the cat tree. Natasha was sleeping!





Dipper and Mabel.





Laurel napping on my leg.





Pretty Pepper.





Natasha.




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

My dad's employee found me what seems to be a dog skull, from an old dog. The dog is on the right, a coyote on the left.





The teeth look like they fell out and bone grew over it.





Side view.





Pepper basking in the sun!





Fallen tree and forest, we did a lab in Geology where we pretty much hiked through a forest next to campus and looked for the marked trees. 









Teasel!





Thank you weather for the frizzy hair. Hello Olive!





I gave the chickens some worms today and man THEY WENT NUTS. Hit was hilarious and adorable.





Curious Goldens. Pretty sure that is Mallow in the front.




​


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2013)

Pepper came in the bathroom last night and laid on her back until I pet her belly.





"Thank you for your service, human slave. But I still require belly-pets."





Curious Teasel.





Dahlia's beak is so curved looking.





Mallow!





Mabel.





Dipper.





Pep's eyes.




​


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 21, 2013)

I see you are online. How are you and your lovely pets doing?


----------



## Yield (Jul 21, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> I see you are online. How are you and your lovely pets doing?



Everyone is doing great, except for Lady. We had to put her down on the 14th- 10 days before my Birthday, :C I made a post for her, here.

I will make an update on the others when I am feeling more up to it.. tonight or sometime this week :C


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 21, 2013)

I just read your bridge post. I'm terribly sorry for your loss. I wish I could make you feel better, Your birthday is 2 days after mine as mine is tomorrow.


----------



## Yield (Jul 22, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> I just read your bridge post. I'm terribly sorry for your loss. I wish I could make you feel better, Your birthday is 2 days after mine as mine is tomorrow.



Thank you so much for your condolences. I wish you could too, but it's one of those things. :C You being here means a whole lot though.

And really?! Happy birthday!! I hope you have a great one c:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks, I've had a nice birthday. I hope you have a good one too.


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

thanks, i did <3

here, time to post some update pictures! wow... i didn't realize that i haven't replied in so long oh gosh

let's start with older news

it turned out dahlia was a rooster, just like rose... rose's name was changed to roan.





we got three silkies, willow is the silver one, gracey is the black one, lily (now albedo) is the white one





i went comiccon with my friend kd and bought film strips from iron man 3!





nicholas brendon from buffy is behind us in this pic!





did'ya know silkies have 5 toes? (this is willow)





we took dahlia and roan back to the farm... my mom and i cried a heck of a lot :c









for dahlia, we got a barred rock hen, named berzillia.. lotus picked on her when we got her.. still kinda does but not as bad.





for roan we got an isa brown. we took her back cause she was hella mean





just a pretty pic of tash <3


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

baby willow





baby gracey





baby albedo





silas always eats his food like this





i tried egg blowing with a store bought egg so i could do it to my chickens' eggs.. it went well!





lotus gets prettier and prettier





berzi is a cool chicken. i'm grateful to have gotten her





pepper is psycho in case you were wondering





we had the meat chickens processed and we ate one (ivy, the first one) and she was really good (they are a breed that can not live healthily cause they get so fat- for any new viewers) they were a gift to us. iris, the second pic, is still in the freezer.


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

albedo





willow





gracey





deformed garter snake that my dad's employees brought to me. was released because it seemed to get along fine









lotus and teasel





albedo





willow





gracey





when lady was still here.. her, kiba, and pepper


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

the silkies when they went outside for the first time





look at how much lotus changed! so fluffy













lady





first time trying corn! they went nuts





pepper and lady





my dad has taken a liking to the cats... and candy crush





natasha likes to sit on my lap when i use the toilet.. lol





can't resist sharing this one



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

lady- she hated her pic taken





laurel's voice was the first to change- she sounded like a donkey





willow





gracey





albedo- he was the friendliest from the getgo





olive still jumps up on my hand on command





the chickens were all on the roost except laurel and she was squawking, all upset and they pooped on her! so after the poop came off i snuggled with her <3













pepper is so cute with that tongue



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

myself and all my pelts. this is what i wrote on the instagram post:

For new followers- please know that I aiming to be a Taxidermist, so I do post Taxidermy pictures at times (as it says on my profile) such as this one of my pelts and I. I do refrain from posting any bloody/gorey ones (though there aren't really any), so you do not have to worry about that... but know this, I love animals and am all for animal welfare... but I also support hunting, population control, and humane fur farming. I have done my research over many years and would not support it if I found it unethical. There will always be good and bad people, so yes, there are people that treat animals bad- but that also includes the possibility of animals being treated bad before becoming your dinner or something else. Taxidermy is no worse than a meal at McDonalds, a leather sofa, leather interior of a car, or anything else (virtually everything) that has animal parts. Taxidermy just has a face still- and I prefer it that way. I mostly love taxidermy for the preservation of the animal and their beauty and memory. I do feel a connection with these animals, otherwise I would not keep them. I have either purchased them from good sources, gotten them in trades, 'rescued' them from becoming something lesser, or purchased them secondhand. Let me tell you a bit about each of them. Also, know that animals are NOT skinned alive. I have skinned roadkill and trust me, it's hard enough skinning them when they're not attacking! Those animal rights videos are staged by cruel extremist groups like PETA. Also, all of my pelts I own are completely legal.





Let's start with the pelts in the back, left to right. Claudio, the male opossum was received in a trade with one of my best friends. Opossums are in abundance amd mostly known as pest animals who do require population control. Codie, the male white-nosed coatimundi came from eBay, from the guy's Uncle. He's a coati from Arizona and only 1-2 can be hunted/trapped by a person, and I do believe it is for population contol (these buggers are like raccoons). The next is Nuka, the platinum/whitemark ranched red fox (I got him as plat but the line on the back of his neck is not a plat marking), I got him in a trade with Zhon on Deviantart, so, secondhand. I do not know where she purchased him, but his nice fur leans towards a reliable fur farm. The next is Vitani, the female Arctic Marble ranched red fox. She was my first pelt and she was purchased from a local fur-seller/trapper. He traps/skins his own animals, but she is from a fur farm so she was most likely purchased from a larger company and thus saved from becoming a fur coat for fashion (I prefer useful fur coats that keep you warm). The next is Russet, a male red coyote- a color that occurs naturally in the wild. He was on eBay for quite a while- relisted about 5 times, before I decided to rescue him from limbo! I reshaped his face and ears and he looks a lot better now. After him is Bracken, a gray coyote that I purchased off of Hide and Fur. He was most likely trapped for population control and will be mounted by me soon. Now, the one on me, on your left, is Sorrel, the Alaskan Lynx. She was trapped by a well-known and very nice man who truly cares for the animals he traps/hunts. Then, last but definitely not least, is my huge Yukon Wolf, Cinder. She is longer than I am tall and she is absolutely gorgeous. She was purchased from Hide and Fur and definitely seems like she had been quite an old wolf.

my best friend, bree and i having a two-person-party









myself with all my chickens!

laurel





teasel





olive





nettle





lotus





mallow





berzillia



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

gracey, willow, and albedo





me, lady, and bree





got to visit shannon finally...





my dad and natasha interrupting his candy crush game





lady with a funny pepper in the background





me and lady





i needed to use the sink but tasha was in it so i turned it on but all she did was drink it..





kiba is scared of storms and wants to run outside when they occur.. bad logic





i love chicken butts





lady



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

luna moths are so cute!





willow





gracey





albedo





lady's bald tail tip





my friend bree smushing lady's face





kovu and i





kiba and lady at the door





nettle got angel wing D:







​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

had to wrap nettle up





sleepy sabriel





solara





hiding silas





I met a rare breed of dog! The Sharplaninac  They're from Serbia/Macedonia and are similar to the Ovcharka, without the aggressive tendencies. They are very good guard dogs, especially with sheep and the like but can also be family dogs. They don't take crap, they can kill a wolf if it threatens their flock! But they pin and look to you for direction, not attack/bite/kill right away. Check them out, they are super cool! She's ONLY 8 weeks old and the woman who had her has a 180lb male named Diesel that she is going to breed her to. I am going to definitely keep in touch with Mary 















​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

lotus










sabriel





evil solara ;P





curious silas





lady





i called nettle my little burrito for quite a while





cute pepper and kiba!









suspicious tash ;P



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

albedo





gracey





willow





built solara this cage cause she kept peeing on my floor despite having more than one litterbox :/ now she CANT pee on my floor





food!





lotus running at berzillia





natasha likes to chew baby wipe container things





kiba loves babies!









the lake my aunt lives on



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

silas is 5 years old now! look at those rolls LOL





solara





shocked sabriel?





silas big boy!





sabriel <3





albedo





kiba





kiba and pepper





natasha and pepper





had REAL ramen for the first time- duck flavor!



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

we had a flying ant invasion and i turned it into a battle





anyone remember roxy, the dog we rescued and my aunt took in? here she is, happy in her home!

































natasha has made the kitchen table we dont use her own



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

pepper loves the backscratcher





it started raining bad one day when we were rushing to get the chickens in.. lol





when albedo first started crowing





teasel is mostly orange and cream but one of her feathers was calico colored!





Last month night, the powerline right next to my house exploded. The line fell across our entire yard- the live wire must've come in contact with this plant and burnt it. I was home alone, saw the flashes, heard the "poom'ing" and saw the power go out. I called my parents in a panic at around 5am and they came home and alerted the fire department. It is now fixed but it's scary to think I didn't even see the wire and was pretty close to it before they got home. Glad it's over!









chubby silas





lady's fur and paw print....





a pic of lady and kiba three days before we had to put lady down...





A wonderful person on Tumblr asked me if it was okay to pray to the Gods she believes in for Lady. I am honored she asked me, and of course, I said yes- I appreciate it a lot! She is having me place something Lady liked (treats) on the window sill and she is praying to Hela so Lady can receive them as she passes on. So, here are the treats on my window sill- anywhere else and the cats/Kiba might eat em. Anyway, I feel so happy this person is taking the time for the beautiful, passed on Lady. <3 



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

lady





kiba has been depressed since lady passed..





we miss lady a lot...





natasha wants pepper to play with her





Kiba was lying on the bed with enough space for Lady... They used to lay on that bed together all the time, and instead of taking up the whole bed like he could... he leaves room for her. Even though she's not here anymore. ( My heart hurts.





When I was playing with Kiba, Lady's absence really hit. I am so used to her running up to interrupt so she can play with Keebs.. (she never liked toys).. but now Kiba and I can play "in peace".. I don't like it. I want Lady here. I know it was for the best, and that it was time, but that doesn't make it any easier. When I am by myself it's really hard to keep my cool..  I miss my sister.





A picture of Lady when she was younger... I had a dream a bit after Lady passed that someone from Instagram contacted me and said, "We should be icon buddies!" And they had a picture of their Shiba Inu in a tree. When I went outside, Kiba was in a tree somehow, and when I looked over, alady was running around in a younger body- a few years after this picture probably because in the dream both of her ears were up and she had a bit of gray- like when we first got Kiba. I am very happy to have had a dream about her, I hope I have more.





my best friend bree's dog, stevie, had to be put down last year, like lady right before bree's birthday and due to seizures... so we relate in a lot of ways. bree got a new puppy this year. her name is solo after hope solo and she is super cute. she was adopted from the same place i adopted my bunnies



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

teasel!





olive is awesome





nettle





berzillia is cool looking





Made a vial necklace with Lady's fur in it. I am pleased with how it turned out and I am happy I'll be able to have a "piece of Lady" with me wherever I go <3









i drew lady.





it USED to be hot outside





lotus is a big bully





kiba did tricks for treats... but was not satisfied!



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

When Kiba was a puppy he had slight aggression issues if you tried to get him to do something he didn't want to do.. like being directed towards a snow pile! So he did not get to play tug-o-war or anything else that might spike aggression. He obviously does not have to deal with that now and loves tug-o-war with his 'babies'!









Kiba waiting for me to throw his baby. It's very nice to see him eager to play and not as sad about the loss of Lady. We all miss her so much but we are trying to remember her fondly instead of dwelling on the sadness her loss has caused us... But it is times when I play with Kiba like this that her absence is a lot more apparent. She used to interrupt Keeb's and my play time because she wanted to play with this boy. 





A little while ago I tried to predict the golden comets' eye colors.. I predicted Olive (pictured) would have orange, as well as Mallow... and Teasel and Nettle would have yellow. Seems Olive might be the only one with orange eyes o:





silly pepper









The chickens made that hole. It was bigger today! Crazy girls! And all that used to be grass... not any more. Finally got talking about a coop/run today. Hopefully it'll get done this week!





willow



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

more lady doodles. 10 days after she passed:





they look like a gang





pepper burrito





nettle





I cooked an egg and I am heaps proud of myself. I don't know if I've ever successfully cooked an egg like this! Looks messy.. but it was yummy, I ate it on an english muffin with cheese! Though part of the yolk was cooked a tiny bit like a hard boiled egg. I liked it like that!





pepper and kiba got some raw chicken (from the store) .. like the trimmings. natasha turned her nose up at it... a house cat at heart





Separated Albedo (the white rooster) from Willow and Gracey. Willow crowed. They're all roos.





snuggling with albedo





Bree and Angela when were at the beach on my birthday  It was our birthday week- Bree's is July 20, Angie is July 23, and I am July 24!\



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

Kiba is a VERY skittish dog. He fears most people who walk into our house, especially men (except young kids and babies, he loves them!).. Sometimes there will be the rare person he likes right away like my friend Angie! He wagged his tail even! (I do think my friend, Bree's presence helped too! But I was pretty impressed  Kiba seems to sense when someone is an animal lover (though sometimes that doesn't help.. shorter people are more apt to have him be unafraid..) He WAS nervous though. But he was a good boy 





i hope albedo stays friendly





Albedo spending some time in the house with me, watching Natasha. He is never unsupervised and is always within arms length of me and never on the ground. He's a good boy. I wanna get him a diaper when he's full grown and take him places!





kovu the posable cross fox





Cinder. Tried to get her in a more "lively" position. I do not know how she died but she was an old wolf (8-10yrs I believe) and as far as I know, it was humane. I got her secondhand and she is from Canada, where wolves are abundant, so she is legal. Remember, natural deaths are not always better than premature.





59 degrees that day





kiba got startled when he pressed his nose to the mirror LOL





the weather has been cold lately.. like fall weather... it's only august!



​


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2013)

we might keep willow to breed because he has nice colors





albedo looking in a mirror... who is that ugly rooster in the window? he asks





pepper met albedo.. he was like "o__o" but pepper was uninterested because i was holding her paws still.





turns out all of my silkies are boys. i separated albedo from the other two just to make sure and yep. i now plan to keep albedo as a pet unless he becomes aggressive. he loves following me and snuggling. here he is sun bathing. he looks dead lol





i find pepper in odd positions around the house quite often now..









two of my chickens (olive and nettle, pictured below) have started "squatting"... they'll lay eggs soon and we don't have a coop yet :/


----------

